# Chick won’t open eye. Thoughts?



## Nancy B

This sweet little chick had something happen to her eye two days ago, she won't open it at all. I tried to *gently* open it to inspect for discharge or injury but I cannot see anything. Is it likely that it got pecked or some other injury, should I outantibiotic on it?
Thanks


----------



## robin416

If you can get it or have it already antibiotic eye ointment would be best. It will help the eye heal and keep it from being so irritated.


----------



## Nancy B

Thanks, I hope it’s salvageable.


----------



## robin416

You'd be surprised how often this kind of thing happens with chicks. It's probably scratched and it irritates it when opening the lid. I had my eye cut once, it was like someone put stones under my eyelid whenever I opened my eye.


----------



## Nancy B

I tried some gel ointment (just moisturizer without antibiotic) and the chick was able to open her eye once a lot of the scab was softened off! Very relieved because she sure is a pretty girl!


----------



## robin416

Believe me, they can be like little kids if there is a way to get in trouble they'll find it. Glad to know things are looking up with that eye. (no pun intended)


----------

